# Sitka sub alpine for sale



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Selling my Sitka sub alpine camo..

Cloudburst rain jacket XL $300
Jet stream jacket XL $290
Kelvin light vest size large $150
Timberline pants size 34R and 35R. $180 each
Mid weight zip T’s size large $60 each
Light weight crew T’s size large $45 each
Jet stream beanie $30 (not shown)

ALL this gear is in new condition worn once indoors. I bought all this gear in April of this year.

I’m selling simply because I prefer my KUIU verde 2.0 camo pattern better. Silly I know but, it makes no sense to me to have 2 sets of both camouflage because I’m gonna take either one or the other, not both at the same time so, I chose KUIU only because of the preferred pattern. 
Prices are what they are because this is NEW camo, my loss your gain, I’d rather keep this camo than take too much of a loss

BUT, I will wear my Sitka waterfowl gear until the day I die because it’s that good!

Call or text Nathan @ 801-712-7072 or message me here.


----------

